# Poudre Whitewater Park Status



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

This has been a long time coming, I didn't think it was ever going to happen. Props to those that kept it going and are now seeing it come to fruition. Psyched to check it out once complete, should be a good season for the Poudre!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I gave up on it ten years ago. I thought that fort Collins would never spend the money. Glad I was wrong, and wow it looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

That looks sweet! Does anyone else have reservations about the seawall on river left?


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

from what I understand they have ear marked more money to try and buy some of the surrounding properties to make the area around they features even larger. They are putting some actual energy into this and making it even better then originally planned, if the businesses will sell.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Pretty cool altogether and I was also struck by how the pedestrian bridge magically appears in the last few frames!


----------

